# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Patching hole in fibrous plaster ceiling

## khadanja

Little crack appeared and when poking found out it wasnt a GIB ceiling, its fibrous plaster ceiling. What do you guys think is going on here? Hopefully not a roof leak. Its dry in the otherwise when I checked by putting my ha d through the downlight hole but the other side coating is also gone, can see through it. Is it best to wait for rain before patching it to check if roof is leaking?

----------


## johnc

Roof leak most likely, get up n the roof and look for a cracked tile if it is a tiled roof

----------

